# "Normal" Ultrasound - no more Hashi's?



## Jo853 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi all,

I had a thyroid ultrasound done recently as some of my friends at support group commented that I had a goitre. I still had problems swallowing at the time and had pain around the thyroid area too.

Well, the radiographer said that the thyroid did "not look completely abnormal" and that it was a normal size, shape and consistency.

I'm confused. I had an ultrasound done going back a few years and the thyroid was said to be "mildly enlarged and vascular". Now apparently it is none of these things? I have a blood test arranged by my doctor for next week and a private one is scheduled too as I want to know what is going on since being on the Levo and what has happened to my T4, T3 and TPO antibodies namely.

I've already had the Hashi's diagnosis from my Endo back in January and I still feel just as tired, irritiable and low as I did back then. I don't understand it.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks

Jo xxx


----------



## Claire Voyant (Jun 4, 2013)

Since you're on T4, that could be why your goiter has gone down in size. When I had the left side of my thyroid removed, my right side swelled up to compensate for the lost left side until my doctor got enough T4 into me in January. Now it's almost undetectable.

But if your Endo diagnosed you as having Hashi's, it's because your body has built up antibodies to attack it. Those will always remain in your bloodstream just as antibodies that build up after an inoculation, illness or allergic reaction stay with you.

Hopefully, someone can advise you about the meds . . .right now I'm in medication limbo and not equipped to give anyone advise.


----------



## Jo853 (Aug 16, 2013)

Claire Voyant said:


> Since you're on T4, that could be why your goiter has gone down in size. When I had the left side of my thyroid removed, my right side swelled up to compensate for the lost left side until my doctor got enough T4 into me in January. Now it's almost undetectable.
> 
> But if your Endo diagnosed you as having Hashi's, it's because your body has built up antibodies to attack it. Those will always remain in your bloodstream just as antibodies that build up after an inoculation, illness or allergic reaction stay with you.
> 
> Hopefully, someone can advise you about the meds . . .right now I'm in medication limbo and not equipped to give anyone advise.


Hi thanks for your reply.

Please see my post today on lab results. Still don't feel good however.

Jo xxx


----------

